
Amazon EC2 C6g and R6g instances powered by AWS Graviton2 processors are now GA - _msw_
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2020/06/amazon-ec2-c6g-r6g-instances-amazon-graviton2-processors-generally-available/
======
_msw_
Press Release: [https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
det...](https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-details/aws-
announces-general-availability-sixth-generation-amazon-ec2)

See also the Graviton2 video overview by James Hamilton:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNqRvP6Xvrw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNqRvP6Xvrw)

And the results running a OpenFOAM Computational Fluid Dynamics HPC workload
on C6g, with up to 37% improved price/performance:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/c6g-openfoam-better-
pri...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/c6g-openfoam-better-price-
performance/)

